# Eclipse Sprache



## Gast2 (17. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab in der eclipse.ini den parameter -nl en hinzugefügt trotzdem startet mein eclipse immer noch in deutsch? Muss ich noch was umstellen?


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2009)

Hä? "Deutsches" Eclipse?? kommt doch nur auf Englisch, und das ist auch gut so, wer schon mal mit einer "deutschen" IDE gearbeitet hat, zB. VS, wundert sich u.a. was mit "Umformen" (=Refactoring) gemeint ist...


----------



## Gast2 (17. Okt 2009)

ja ich hab die sprachpakete runtergeladen... jetzt hab ich das eclipse auf deutsch und der parameter zieht irgendwie net IDE auf deutsch ist echt eklig^^...


----------



## Wildcard (18. Okt 2009)

versuch mal ein -Duser.language=en bei den VM-Args


----------



## Gast2 (18. Okt 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> versuch mal ein -Duser.language=en bei den VM-Args



das wars danke


----------

